# A four day Bank Holiday!



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Just been announced that we are being given some extra Bank Holiday to make up a four day celebration of the Queen's Platinum Jubilee. Although the extra holidays do not make much difference to us it will be nice to look forward to some celebrations.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I see they are moving the late may holiday and adding another day, so it will be the first weekend in June. Why not in February which is the actual date of accession? With luck we'll be clear of covid by then.... But what happens if she dies before then?


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

bognormike said:


> I see they are moving the late may holiday and adding another day, so it will be the first weekend in June. Why not in February which is the actual date of accession? With luck we'll be clear of covid by then.... But what happens if she dies before then?


I was wondering that.

Chris


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I guess we will have four days of mourning then? I have just noticed that it is not until 2022 so none of us might be here then!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Very strange, announced 2 yrs early 

We will need to mourn when she dies Pat, can’t really be put on hold till 2022 unless she holds on till then 

They must be organising street parties , presumably 2 metres apart with masks just in case 

Otherwise we could just do exactly as we please with the extra day and wouldn’t need too much advance warning 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I suppose that Bank Holidays do need national planning. There is talk of events similar to those that went on for the London Olympics and her Diamond Jubilee. I dare say they will keep Phillip out of the cold and damp this time


----------

